# Whisper Words Of Wisdom: Finn&Keller



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's beautiful, what a precious old gold- love his Sugar Face.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I saw this pic on Facebook......what a fabulous, precious picture of Finn and his friend.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

These pictures brought tears to my eyes...beautiful! What a loving old face with the gentleness of youth.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

<gasp> Beautiful, beautiful photos....


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

beautiful, both of them.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

beautiful, beautiful photos. Just stunning.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Precious, precious pictures


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love my Finn so much- wish I could stop time.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What beautiful beautiful pictures...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## mamabear (May 17, 2011)

Oh, my. Immediately, a lump in my throat and tears in my eyes. Those are such expressive photos. I want to frame them on put them on my own wall!

Watching our pets age is so bittersweet, isn't it?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

mamabear said:


> Watching our pets age is so bittersweet, isn't it?


It does hurt at times as well as giving joy. I remember holding Finn in my hands at 5 weeks, and then again at 7 weeks, and having that rush of love. No other puppy would do. It HAD to be that one. There has hardly been a four hour stretch that I have not been with him in nearly a decade. It is sometimes like dogs become part of you.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Just plain beautiful pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

In that 2nd pic, his face is almost human. (I hope he is not insulted by that


----------



## bbuzz (Aug 8, 2010)

Such heart warming pic's, that show deep into his soul! Sounds like you treasure every minute with your pup!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

These photos are so beautiful they brought tears to my eyes.

I wish you could stop time too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> It is sometimes like dogs become part of you.


They do become a part of you, I know this all too well. I lost my 15.5 year Old Gold in Feb., a big part of me went with him.

It is so bittersweet to see them age, it makes you realize how precious each and every day with them is. 

Enjoy your beautiful Finn.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh my goodness!
Absolutely one of the sweetest faces I have ever, ever seen (well, both of those faces really).


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful. He looks like he is loving the hug in the first pic. I completely understand your sentiments. You don't "see" them getting older and then one day it hits you how white their face is. He is wonderful. Enjoy everyday with sweet Finn.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Finn is so special, his expressions remind me of Selka. I too wish time could stand still!!!
Keller is also very photogenic!!


----------



## GINGIOLA (Oct 14, 2010)

amazing pictures!!!

lovely sugar face

Federico


----------

